# FMT for northeast FL



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone have experience ruining FMT in Jacksonville/St Augustine area? Worth it?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I just ordered yesterday to go on my new Simrad GO7 and use down around Flagler. Hoping I won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Steve Y (Jul 13, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Anyone have experience ruining FMT in Jacksonville/St Augustine area? Worth it?


I have had it for almost a year to me its worth every penny.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I am running the Navionics Platinum for N. FL/SC on my GO9, it also has incredible details. I looked at the FMT details on their website but felt like it was lacking in the creeks I frequent. I also do not enable the community edits option on the Navionics which seemed to be the strength of FMT.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Go down to Boattronics in Jax and take a look at it for yourself and compare on a unit.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Why would I need to go see Tony? I did my research and I am happy with my purchase. Yours or anyone else’s reason for purchasing a chip might be different than mine, which is why it is nice to have different options.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Just curious...What are you looking to get out of your chart? 
If there were creeks missing on FMT (I assume you are meaning tracked runs) the missing creeks on Navionics would be about 15,000 miles less since they provide zero tracks (other than the ICW), zero stakes, and zero signs and unmarked posts. The last FMT version I reviewed, had virtually every one tracked if a typical skiff can run it. By comparison Navionics had none and is just user provided depth contours and whatever noaa provides for map info. And as you noted, the community edits are generally worthless or inaccurate. I always keep mine off too if I ever use it. What I find is a bit misleading about the general ref. map products like Navionics or Garmin is the maps look pretty on the unit no doubt but when you get out there and try to use it to actually navigate somewhere challenging, the critical details are missing and many of the features inaccurate. So, with respect to back creeks and remote areas, I am curious what detail you find they have on Navionics that works well. Also, with just a few exceptions here and there, the photos are generally poor quality and very old and just based on the chip size they provide you can clearly determine the imagery is low res which is why it goes all blurry when zoomed in. The good news is, options are always a good thing and you can get one of those Garmin charts second hand for virtually nothing on the web. A number of people who bought FMT just gave away their Navionics chip.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Totally agree with everything you said! When I ordered my skiff about this time last year, I was 100% set on FMT! But when I checked out their tracks and against my 20+ years of knowledge running primarily creeks from Palm Valley to Nassau sound, I just did not feel like I was gaining anything and actually thought they had a lot to be desired. And yes, the Navionics do tend to blur when zoomed all the way in, but is it any worse than other chips? Normally for myself, I am looking from what I would call a medium zoom for possible areas I have not been to and all those associated hazards (oyster mounds!). If I have any regrets with my GPS/FF, I wish I would have gotten a different unit besides the GO9. Just not crazy about the touch screen and really liked the functionality of the Lowrance HDS Carbon. Tim


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

TimR said:


> Totally agree with everything you said! When I ordered my skiff about this time last year, I was 100% set on FMT! But when I checked out their tracks and against my 20+ years of knowledge running primarily creeks from Palm Valley to Nassau sound, I just did not feel like I was gaining anything and actually thought they had a lot to be desired. And yes, the Navionics do tend to blur when zoomed all the way in, but is it any worse than other chips? Normally for myself, I am looking from what I would call a medium zoom for possible areas I have not been to and all those associated hazards (oyster mounds!). If I have any regrets with my GPS/FF, I wish I would have gotten a different unit besides the GO9. Just not crazy about the touch screen and really liked the functionality of the Lowrance HDS Carbon. Tim


The updated Versions have lots more tracks than are shown on the video which came out the better part of 2 years ago. That is why I suggested you see what is actually on the later releases at Tonys. A new video is in the works for the West coast which added hundreds of miles and features in the last 6 months and changed the vector features at the intersection of the st johns and ICW along with the latest movement in the sand bars at the passes up to St. Marys. When the new imagery is released later this year the res will also be improved to allow zooming with clarity to about 50' to 100'. But even right now, the imagery provided has a resolution far superior to the others and far more vector details inshore. The good news is you have the option to run it at a later date. I agree on the GO units. I never recommend those. Touch screen only is poor choice for any smaller open rig.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Egrets Landing, just out of curiosity, are you in the marine electronics business?


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Egrets Landing said:


> The updated Versions have lots more tracks than are shown on the video which came out the better part of 2 years ago. That is why I suggested you see what is actually on the later releases at Tonys. A new video is in the works for the West coast which added hundreds of miles and features in the last 6 months and changed the vector features at the intersection of the st johns and ICW along with the latest movement in the sand bars at the passes up to St. Marys. When the new imagery is released later this year the res will also be improved to allow zooming with clarity to about 50' to 100'. But even right now, the imagery provided has a resolution far superior to the others and far more vector details inshore. The good news is you have the option to run it at a later date. I agree on the GO units. I never recommend those. Touch screen only is poor choice for any smaller open rig.


Agree and thanks for all the input!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Egrets Landing, are you in the marine electronics business?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I am


----------

